

What In The Hell Series  - valgaze
http://nickzarr.com/blog4/series/what-in-the-hell-series/

======
klodolph
In "What in the hell are arrays" I think it would be funny to see an example
of Cocoa's NSArray class -- which does not behave like an array, performance-
wise. It's called an array because it has the array interface, but....

<http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html>

~~~
jiggy2011
Kind of like "Arrays" in PHP which are really hashtables.

